# Electric net fence in thick woods



## KPhomestead (Oct 21, 2014)

Has anyone ever used the electric net fence to rotational graze over grown woods? I know that's what most if the folks that to the brush clearing use.
I've never used the net fencing, so my question is there any special way to put it up in thick under growth?
Right now my plan to to take out the chainsaw and cut paths for the fencing to sit. I might have to break out the weedeater to so the fence isn't shorting out on vegetation.

So any tips, tricks of helpful advise is much appreciated.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I use netting for our bucks. Our field is overrun with tall weeds. I just spent a good part of today clearing weeds from the new area we moved the fence to. I just ordered a cordless weedeater to help. I love the netting but it is a pain clearing the weeds away. I think it will be much easier when I get the weedeater. I will probably move the fence around more often!


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

KPhomestead said:


> Has anyone ever used the electric net fence to rotational graze over grown woods? I know that's what most if the folks that to the brush clearing use.
> I've never used the net fencing, so my question is there any special way to put it up in thick under growth?
> Right now my plan to to take out the chainsaw and cut paths for the fencing to sit. I might have to break out the weedeater to so the fence isn't shorting out on vegetation.
> 
> So any tips, tricks of helpful advise is much appreciated.


I used it it for the same purpose and did exactly what you are planning to do to create paths for it. If you don't mind planning out the path and doing the work to clear it, it works out fine. Only thing I can add is to make the path wide enough to unfold/ fold up the netting so it doesn't get caught up on briars, branches etc as you set it up/take it down. Worked out great for me.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I just moved mine again this morning. Weed whack as I go. Love it. We started putting 2 t-posts in and attaching a 1 piece gate panel so we dont have to disconnect to go in and out. The best part is they dont even try to get near it any more. I get zapped at least once a month. Dang it hurts.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> I just moved mine again this morning. Weed whack as I go. Love it. We started putting 2 t-posts in and attaching a 1 piece gate panel so we dont have to disconnect to go in and out. The best part is they dont even try to get near it any more. I get zapped at least once a month. Dang it hurts.


Great idea for the gate. you are right, they will not go near the netting! We had the electric off for a good 45 min yesterday and they didn't bother it at all. I get zapped all the time :lol:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I use the chainsaw method to cut paths too, but I start out with a 100-foot cord. My fence panels are 100' long, so I use the cord to lay out a general plan before I start cutting. There's nothing more discouraging at the end of a long day of clearing to find that you made your pathway too long or too short for your fence! I usually use anywhere from 3-8 fence panels, so I run the cord out and when I get to the end I mark the spot with a step-in electric fence post and start over from there. 

Making the paths wide enough for the fence to lay down flat is important as Seventeen Farms pointed out. I clear weeds as I go the first time, but once the fence is up you can't use a weed whacker any more. This year I sprayed Roundup along the fence line and it's working well. 

I make a gate just like Wifeof1. Two T-posts with a chainlink garden gate tied on with baling twine. To help the gate swing more easily, I drilled a hole in a small block of 2x4. Then I tapped a 12" spike through, leaving about 1 inch sticking out above the wood. I pound that into the ground on the "hinge" side of the gate right next to one of the T-posts and plop the hollow hole of the gate onto the head of the spike. This way the gate rotates on the wood and can't sink. The spike head keeps the gate from sliding off the wood block. It works very well.


----------

